# Constant cramping at 6.5 wks--looking for reassurance



## wmama (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm nearly 7wks pg with my 3rd child. I've had mild cramping on and off for the last couple weeks, but it has become constant the last few days. It's not really like af cramps, it's just a contant achey/crampy/painful feeling in my lower abdomen. It's not terrible, but uncomfortable, and makes me want to not do very much physically. It never goes away--even all night long, it bothers me. I get some more specific pains on one side on top of it sometimes, but those ones come and go.

I called my midwife yesterday, and she told me it was probably just normal stretching of the uterus, and I should make sure I'm drinking a lot of water, and avoid heavy lifting. She added that it could also be a m/c. I'm on progesterone, so the fact that I've had no bleeding isn't entirely comforting to me--I think it would likely prevent that. I have an u/s to check viability in 2 weeks (they don't usually do it there, but I requested it because of my particular situation with the progesterone).

Has anyone had contant cramping like this? I'm hoping it's because this is my 3rd, and things are just stretching really fast this time. Any experiences anyone could share would be helpful. It's going to be a looooong 2 weeks for me.

bj


----------



## MamanFrancaise (Apr 26, 2004)

With my first pregnancy I thought for sure AF was on her way because I had typical AF cramps that were constant and I was so sure AF was on her way that it took me 11 days after she was due to test. Anyhoo... it turned out to be a healthy pregnancy,







to you, mama!


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I had that, at the same time, around 6 weeks.I was sure I was going to mc. All was fine.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

I had it too, at the same time period as you. I chalked it up to my professional opinion of my uterus changing really quickly. Then I found out my SIL had it with both her kids. Then I found out that several other of my doctor friends had it. All pregnancies went well.

So its likely nothing to worry about and will go away. But it is always smart to tell your prenatal provider about it. Then if they want to worry, let it be their job to worry! You stay happy and blissfully pregnant!


----------



## wmama (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks so much for the replies so far! I asked about it on one other board, and the only reply I've gotten there was from someone who miscarried after having the same symptoms







. I'm feeling better after reading the responses here.

So, just because I'm feeling a little paranoid now, and could use all the reassurance I can get, can I ask, did all three of you have the pain constantly--like it never goes away and feels normal down there? It doesn't come and go every few minutes, it's just there. Always.

I also had the thought shortly ago that I could have a UTI. I had them chronically with my first, and they were mostly symptomless, other than causing me to contract a lot. The fact that I'm using the bathroom every 20 minutes doesn't tell me much, since that may just be because I'm pg.

bj


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

It seemed to be always there to a small degree, but then sometimes it would just double me over like a wave of menstrual cramps. So, yes it was always there, but it wasn't always super crazy painful.

If you're worried about a UTI, compare it to sx from previous nonpregnant UTIs, and up your water intake (and maybe add some diluted natural cranberry juice like Knudsen's). I peed constantly like you, along with some stress incontinence, during those weeks. But it went away. Well, I still pee a lot but not like I did!

What does your "gut" feeling tell you? Your mommy instinct? Ask the baby (it's never too early, IMO, to start getting feedback from baby) if everything's OK. I found that although the pain was very disconcerting to me, and my mommy-baby connection told me the baby was OK.


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

I had it too! Pretty constantly...and then stronger waves of it at times. I was worried about it too, and I was also on progresterone, but all has been well--I'm at 31 weeks now. I also didn't have a single drop of blood which was VERY reassuring. I kept expecting to see blood because of the cramping, but never did so just accepted that it was uterine stretching.

I think I'm still more crampy than other people describe, and have a bit of pain with BH but keep telling my dr about it and am reassured that baby and I are fine.

Keep talking to your care provider, and take good care of yourself with lots of water and rest!


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

have you ever had abdominal surgery or trauma to your belly of some sort? Sounds like what I experienced with my last pregnancy from having adhesions. As my uterus grew up out of my pelvis, the pain got much much worse, then I felt a sharp double-me-over-make-me-scream-in-pain sensation like a giant rubber band snapping as the adhesions broke free and it didn't bother me the rest of my pregnancy.


----------



## tippytoes26 (Mar 19, 2002)

I had cramping too.. light most times, but every now and then, sharp pains and what felt like back pain like a contraction. And then I had bleeding at 7 weeks. I'm almost 12 weeks now and all seems to look good. Hang tight. Making yourself sick over it won't help anything. I got bad morning sickness right after that and prefered the cramping to the vomiting and nasuea







I guess the Lord answered my prayers though "Please God, make the cramps and bleeding go away!".. *LOL*

I think cramps early on are fairly normal. But, I was told to avoid sex (as if I was in the mood) because an orgasm can cause it to be worse.

Good luck to you mama!

Amber


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I had intermittent cramping & bleeding in an array of colors throughout my 1st trimester. Every day for several weeks starting when I thought I'd be getting my period, and then episodes for several days each when I would have gotten my 2nd & 3rd periods if I hadn't been pg. During each episode, the pain was fairly constant.

The thing that scared me (besides not wanting to lose the baby I had been waiting a long time to be ready to concieve) was the possibility of an ectopic pregnancy. I went to the ER at 5 weeks to rule it out, though I don't think I would EVER do that again - it was a lousy experience which made me think I will NEVER have a transvaginal US again. But I also had bloodwork drawn to check whether my HCG levels were doubling normally, which was basically non-invasive and VERY reassuring.

Oh, what the US showed was a small sub-chorionic hemoraghe. I.e., a little bleeding spot on the uterine wall that didn't have anything to do w/the baby and that "they" could not explain a reason for. I was told that the cramping was due to the fact that blood is an irritant to the uterine muscle.

6 months to the day before my son was born completely healthy @ home, I bled for the last time.

Many blessings to you.


----------



## alear (Sep 14, 2013)

I was just searching for cramping around 5 wks and came across your post. Did you end up having a healthy baby?


----------

